# New Seaview from Moebius



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Check this out...

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/news_.html


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Great News!!I hope it flys!!!Alexander


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey, not my bag, but any new product is good news. I'll be waiting to see the kind of jobs you members do on these kits. Hope Moebius does well.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, I think that's fantastic news! I love the Allen properties! Any chance of even seeing some new sculpts from these? Especially LOTG?


Wayne


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

awwwwwyeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

39 inches!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A big 39 inches long.I wonder what the price tag will be for this baby.It will probably include detailed bridge inside.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you for the heads up! I'll be monitoring Mobius very closely every week, this is EXCELLENT news! 
I also hope for a full control room, seeing as Revell was able to accomplish it with their series of cut-away sub models back in the 60's.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm all over this!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that is a big model. I wonder when more news will be released ? i wonder if it will be the movie or T.V. version OR both?


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

That's interesting..... Wonder what else the license includes in the way of LIS, LOTG, and Voyage?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

bil4miller said:


> That's interesting..... Wonder what else the license includes in the way of LIS, LOTG, and Voyage?


 excellent question !


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> excellent question !


 Here is a chance to buy the ORIGINAL 17 FOOT FILMING MINITURE here is the link---http://www.profilesinhistory.com/auctions/images/Auc17_555.jpg


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here is the link


http://www.profilesinhistory.com/auctions/images/Auc17_555.jpg


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

see if this prints in larger words


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is a full list of whats up for sale.
http://www.profilesinhistory.com/auctions/pastHighlights.asp


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

DANG! now that's RARE!

Would hope to see Moebius produce all of the LIS figures in plastic (minus the robot and dr. smith).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOOHOO!

Hope I can afford it!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow!!

I hope it doesn't fly. Sail, yes. Fly, well perhaps the Flying Sub!! :tongue: Amazing news!! How is it that Moebius is doing all these great kits - but Polar Lights couldn't? 

Huzz


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I wonder if Moebius will be at WF?...Otto


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

YEAH BABY!!!! :thumbsup: 

I hope they DO produce a Robot kit... a more accurate (& possibly slightly larger) one than the old Aurora. Even the somewhat revised version PL put in the Smith & Robot kit left a bit to be desired, mostly from the "collar" up.

But that new Seaview... I am all over that! 

A decent scale Chariot & Pod from LIS would be cool too.

A larger Flying Sub would be a plus as well, with the details improved from the Aurora.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!GREAT NEWS!*

I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

With a 39" Seaview in the works, I hope Moebius also considers making a 40" long studio-scale Spindrift.
The 17' Seaview from Profiles In History? I've just GOT to win the lottery one of these days!!!!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

otto said:


> I wonder if Moebius will be at WF?...Otto


 I had heard that they will be at the fest.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I still remember Lisa Greco telling me in confidence about Polar Lights' plans a few years ago to repop the old Aurora Seaview. This news is three times bigger!!

But, things are beginning to look like the good old days again. Perhaps Moebius should sponsor the board and reinstate Da Queen as a moderator. Then all would be well with the world once more! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Dave Hussey said:


> But, things are beginning to look like the good old days again. Perhaps Moebius should sponsor the board and reinstate Da Queen as a moderator. Then all would be well with the world once more! :thumbsup:
> 
> Huzz


Now THAT would be COOL!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

looking forward to this release . i mean , Dr Jekyll , Rommel's Rod and now this . i'm hoping the alarm clock doesn't go off and wake me from this nice dream . 
hb


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

just push the snooze button several times


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

This is good news, especially about the LIS license. Another J2 or additional figures would be great!

And I just started kit-bashing a John Robinson figure....

-Cappy D


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I hope they post more information soon !


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah i think lost in space figures are long overdue.Wouldn't it be cool if they did the original aurora designs:

http://www.toys-n-cars.com/images/images2/lostspace.jpg

BRIAN


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Congrats, and best wishes to Moebius. :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

ohhhhhhhh....I wanna giant seaview...:freak: ....Otto


----------

